# Don't be alarmed...



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

... if we don't receive the true "aluminum-look" mirror housings on the S3:










I realize that photo doesn't represent it well, but the cars we've seen so far have a glossy, reflective "aluminum look" mirror housing. I stopped by the dealer today to closely examine Panther Black as it's not often that you'll find it on an inventory car, and I noticed that S5, RS5, and S6 all have a lower rent "aluminum look" mirror housing. What you see on those cars is more of a "matte silver" than an "aluminum look."

Maybe there's a different supplier or something for the S3, but as we seem to be getting riled up over the most minute of details around here lately, I wanted to rake the coals a bit more. 

What we hope to get:










What we may get:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Recently Audi has been giving the RS cars the matte version and the S the more glossy....



TTRS on the left TTS on the right.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Great comparison photo- thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

RS cars have always had the more matte look mirrors and window trim and S cars get the more shiny aluminum look. been that way for a few years.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Still reasonably sure the S5 right beside the RS5 had the matte mirrors...

I did notice the difference in window trim. Not sure which one I prefer, actually.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Heck, I'd be happy with either in all honesty. They both look good to my eye.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

all the new ones are just plastic right?

i know the B5 RS4 was 100% brushed aluminium


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

This thread makes me. :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, that's the final nail in the coffin. I'm out. I really wished Audi would finally realize that the US market is something they need to focus on, but unfortunately time and time again they keep screwing us over. You just lost a loyal customer Audi, you've finally disappointed me to the point where I can't ignore it anymore. I mean, for S3 money I could buy 2 V6 mustangs...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Well, that's the final nail in the coffin. I'm out. I really wished Audi would finally realize that the US market is something they need to focus on, but unfortunately time and time again they keep screwing us over. You just lost a loyal customer Audi, you've finally disappointed me to the point where I can't ignore it anymore. I mean, for S3 money I could buy 2 V6 mustangs...


A++, would read again.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread confuses me and the pictures don't help. lol

So, what I gathered is there are two versions, one is matte and one is more reflective. Is Dan saying the S3 he saw has the matte or reflective mirror caps?

I personally like the reflective ones better, the matte looks cheaper to me.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

I hate them both. I greatly prefer either the body color or carbon fiber, anything else just looks disjointed to me.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> This thread confuses me and the pictures don't help. lol
> 
> So, what I gathered is there are two versions, one is matte and one is more reflective. Is Dan saying the S3 he saw has the matte or reflective mirror caps?
> 
> I personally like the reflective ones better, the matte looks cheaper to me.


Correct. The S3s we've seen at auto shows and in the press appear to have the glossier finish, while the RS5 I saw yesterday has the matte finish. CUB's statement above would lead us to believe that the S cars get the gloss finish and the RS cars get the "one step removed from primer" finish. I'm still reasonably certain the S5 and S6 on the lot also had the matte finish. If I get by there again, I'll try to confirm.



Cyncris said:


> I hate them both. I greatly prefer either the body color or carbon fiber, anything else just looks disjointed to me.


Equal opportunity hater. I can get on board with that.

I don't mind the glossier option, but I may find myself with black mirror housings at some time down the road, especially if I end up with the color I hope to get.

In other news, Panther Black is damn sharp. I can see it being a very dynamic color. It made Phantom Black look dull, IMO.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

As long as I can remember it's been polished (gloss) for S and brushed (matte) for RS, and I am going back quite a few years. Hell, I had an S4 that came with body colored mirrors way back when.


----------

